# Natty goal physiques



## scallo

To all the natty guys on the forum what is your goal natty physique ? Mine would be Marc fitt or christian Guzman .id like to know what everyone else thinks


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Marc fitt is fukin shredded but probably only looks good with a pump, like the maority of his Instagram pics

Christian Guzman is in good shape

Really not sure, changes all the time, I just wanna be in great shape, I'd be happy with this


----------



## con1981

I've been natty for about a year now and I'm in the worst shape ever but have just got back into my training. This pic above is inspirational. I need to get my act together


----------



## Ultrasonic

The honest answer is that I don't have a goal physique, I just worry about making a better version of me. If I set my heart on looking like someone else then I'd very likely end up disappointed...


----------



## troponin

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Marc fitt is fukin shredded but probably only looks good with a pump, like the maority of his Instagram pics
> 
> Christian Guzman is in good shape
> 
> Really not sure, changes all the time, I just wanna be in great shape, I'd be happy with this


Seid isnt natural lol.


----------



## seandog69

troponin said:


> Seid isnt natural lol.


Even if he was, he's a genetically gifted, god tier insertions


----------



## troponin

seandog69 said:


> Even if he was, he's a genetically gifted, god tier insertions


Agree, definitley not in his lower body tho lmao.


----------



## seandog69

troponin said:


> Agree, definitley not in his lower body tho lmao.


Peter Andre syndrome is no laughing matter


----------



## con1981

troponin said:


> Seid isnt natural lol.


Oh well good excuse to get back on the juice!

seriously though this condition is achievable natty with good diet and plenty of cardio


----------



## simonthepieman

troponin said:


> Seid isnt natural lol.


that isn't his point. That level of muscularity and leanness is achievable natty.

However most people (not refering to you) can't grasp that there is no routine that will change their genetic shape and insertions


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

troponin said:



> Seid isnt natural lol.


Probably not but that picture there is achievable natural.



con1981 said:


> Oh well good excuse to get back on the juice!
> 
> seriously though this condition is achievable natty with good diet and plenty of cardio





simonthepieman said:


> that isn't his point. That level of muscularity and leanness is achievable natty.
> 
> However most people (not refering to you) can't grasp that there is no routine that will change their genetic shape and insertions


These, it certainly is achievably natty

Whenever I look for a goal physique I usually look for someone who has a similar aesthetic shape to me, I have the small waist/broad shoulders look and good shoulders, I think I could look very similar to that in several years if I get my act together. You're never gonna look EXACTLY like the person you aim for, but it just sets the general guideline. You deal with the cards you were dealt.


----------



## MrSilver

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Whenever I look for a goal physique I usually look for someone who has a similar aesthetic shape to me, I have the small waist/broad shoulders look and good shoulders, I think I could look very similar to that in several years if I get my act together. You're never gonna look EXACTLY like the person you aim for, but it just sets the general guideline. You deal with the cards you were dealt.


This is valid.


----------



## MattyHall

I don't have a specific goal of a physique. I enjoy improving weak points as I notice them.

As I get older the aim will be to keep my shoulders wide and my waist as narrow as possible.


----------



## wazmiester

I have a friend and he doesnt look no where near as good as the guys on gear at our local gym.. but he can easily lift double more weights than them...

Ps he was in the special forces at one time of his life.

Wish i was strong like him .inspiring


----------



## The-Real-Deal

My goal is to be an all round big strong looking knut, bench 3 plates a side 3 sets of 8 reps with the rest of my body in proportion. To look like I lift..... I'm aiming for a sustainable 12 -15% BF

PS.... @ 137kg @ the mo.... The weight will be going up again soon... +3kg Job will be done for this year.

This is all.


----------



## ausmaz

Tbh at my time of life.... (im not that old) i just train as hard as i can, as consistently as i can and let the chips fall where they may.... at the end of the day, whatever keeps you in the gym, motivated to progress and inspires you is a good thing.


----------



## Sphinkter

To be big and lean enough to raise eyebrows and have people question whether I am indeed natural


----------



## stens1

I would just like to look lean not massive and everything in proportion, not like a triangle massive upper body with sparrow legs. (this just makes me laugh)

I would never look like that though im a midget but stocky with massive thighs (not fat) naturally.


----------



## simonthepieman

ausmaz said:


> Tbh at my time of life.... (im not that old) i just train as hard as i can, as consistently as i can and let the chips fall where they may.... at the end of the day, whatever keeps you in the gym, motivated to progress and inspires you is a good thing.


Amen


----------



## simonthepieman

stens1 said:


> I would just like to look lean not massive and everything in proportion, not like a triangle massive upper body with sparrow legs. (this just makes me laugh)
> 
> I would never look like that though im a midget but stocky with massive thighs (not fat) naturally.


Dad?


----------



## Goranchero

I cannot make up my mind between Simeon Panda and Lazar Angelov.


----------



## BTS93

Guzman. All the way.


----------



## stens1

simonthepieman said:


> Dad?


Your not the first to ask me that! lol but hopefully not I've got enough already. Shall we go on Jeremy Kyle?


----------



## NX1977

Goranchero said:


> I cannot make up my mind between Simeon Panda and Lazar Angelov.


Simeon isn't natty.


----------



## NX1977

Danny Kavadlo


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Goranchero said:


> I cannot make up my mind between Simeon Panda and Lazar Angelov.


Doubt any of them are natty bro. Infact, I'd put money on it.


----------



## Goranchero

@NX1977 and @IDntEvenLiftCuz

Bamboo protein and bamboo fiber, and you can be as natty as Panda. 

The only reason I mentioned them is because they are fake natty royalty.


----------



## NX1977

Quickly finding a number of people I had respected and followed aren't Natty @Goranchero


----------



## p.cullen

Lazar Angelov would be my perfect physique but i very doubt anyone could get there naturally


----------



## Big ape

Steve cook Or Greg plitt


----------



## UlsterRugby

> My goal is to be an all round big strong looking knut, bench 3 plates a side 3 sets of 8 reps with the rest of my body in proportion. To look like I lift..... I'm aiming for a sustainable 12 -15% BF
> 
> PS.... @ 137kg @ the mo.... The weight will be going up again soon... +3kg Job will be done for this year.
> 
> This is all.


Do you train for strength? Or foe benching comps, just curious your goal is just for benching not deads and squats if your more strength orientated over aesthetics


----------



## The-Real-Deal

No my goal is not only for strength but size and aesthetics in every muscle group. A big muscle is a strong muscle. lowish body fat % gives you aesthetics as long as your in proportion with good symmetry.

Ive started to mix in some dead's on my leg day. As you can see I aim for 3 sets of 8 reps which is my sweet spot for growth/hypertrophy. I don't have the advantage of PEDs so I need to stick to what works for me naturally hence the amount of weight lifted and rep ranges. I need to hit the muscle hard to promote growth.


----------



## Dark sim

> No my goal is not only for strength but size and aesthetics in every muscle group. A big muscle is a strong muscle. lowish body fat % gives you aesthetics as long as your in proportion with good symmetry.
> 
> Ive started to mix in some dead's on my leg day. As you can see I aim for 3 sets of 8 reps which is my sweet spot for growth/hypertrophy. I don't have the advantage of PEDs so I need to stick to what works for me naturally hence the amount of weight lifted and rep ranges. I need to hit the muscle hard to promote growth.


You still don't seem to grasp the concept of PEDs. One does not simply take AAS and casually go lift some weight. The same process of hard graft is applied whether natural or assisted.

And you posted you are 137kg, so you are 21 and half st now lol?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Benching 137..... ffs @Dark sim....I thought I saw your name on a loaf of bread just the other day, when I had a closer look it said actually thick cut....!


----------



## lukeyybrown1

never base your success off someone else......... in all aspects of life....

achieve you....

achieve yourself...

beat yourself

it is you vs the gym and thats it....

not you vs a fitness model.......

even in business its you vs you..... not you vs your competitors.......

you do what you need to do to get where YOU want to be

quit idolizing and start improving yourself.


----------



## Electro

90-95kg at 10-12% bf and I'll be happy


----------



## Dark sim

Natty Steve said:


> Benching 137..... ffs @Dark sim....I thought I saw your name on a loaf of bread just the other day' date= when I had a closer look it said actually thick cut....!
> 
> No comment on PED use then? Stop commenting on them you clueless gummy bear.
> 
> Maybe be more clear with your posts for thick cnuts like me in future.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

I'll post what I like on Ped's as I see fit. You clearly feel you failed as a natty so jumped on the gear. Have you won anything serious yet fella? If you have fair play to you, if not your just another drugged up wannabe trolling a natty board


----------



## Dark sim

Natty Steve said:


> I'll post what I like on Ped's as I see fit. You clearly feel you failed as a natty so jumped on the gear. Have you won anything serious yet fella? If you have fair play to you' date=' if not your just another drugged up wannabe trolling a natty board  [/quote']
> 
> Early days for me in the BB world. And failed as a natty, oh babe, you would drool over my natty pics. I would be poster material for you to knock one out over. Can PM pics if you send £10 to my paypal account.
> 
> And you are a deluded fat natty with a retarded big mouth.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Dark sim said:


> Early days for me in the BB world. And failed as a natty, oh babe, you would drool over my natty pics. I would be poster material for you to knock one out over. Can PM pics if you send £10 to my paypal account.
> 
> And you are a deluded fat natty with a retarded big mouth.


LOL Ive seen them in one of your threads....Nowt spesh fella, probably why you jumped on the gear...

Steady on with the scathing insults I can't take them.... lol.Oh, you dropped your handbag....


----------



## vlb

can one be natty after venturing over to the dark side or is the road back closed off for ever?


----------



## ausmaz

vlb said:


> can one be natty after venturing over to the dark side or is the road back closed off for ever?


Good question mate, probably deserves a thread all of its own....


----------



## Dark sim

> LOL Ive seen them in one of your threads....Nowt spesh fella, probably why you jumped on the gear...
> 
> Steady on with the scathing insults I can't take them.... lol.Oh, you dropped your handbag....


Erm about 10 times the physique you have or had, either way. You liked it lol.

And its a manbag thanks.


----------



## Dark sim

ausmaz said:


> Good question mate, probably deserves a thread all of its own....


Depends on the federation. Some are 7 years, some are 10 years. If its musclemania, you can still juice and claim natty.


----------



## vlb

ausmaz said:


> Good question mate, probably deserves a thread all of its own....


a thread on that subject would likely implode this ****ing board.


----------



## ausmaz

Dark sim said:


> Depends on the federation. Some are 7 years, some are 10 years. If its musclemania, you can still juice and claim natty.


What would your opinion be sim? You think any advantage gained by peds is permanent, even if their use is discontinued? .... or is it a case of you lose the lot once you come off? Or is it how longs a piece of string type deal? ....


----------



## ausmaz

vlb said:


> a thread on that subject would likely implode this ****ing board.


As long as its not iifym i think it might fly....


----------



## The-Real-Deal

TommyBananas said:


> What do you weigh atm?


 Whyyyyyy ??


----------



## seandog69

TommyBananas said:


> What do you weigh atm?


says under his avi that he's 5'10 and 16.5 stones in the old monies


----------



## Dark sim

ausmaz said:


> What would your opinion be sim? You think any advantage gained by peds is permanent, even if their use is discontinued? .... or is it a case of you lose the lot once you come off? Or is it how longs a piece of string type deal? ....


Some studies say you create new muscle cells which remain when AAS ceases. So it may lead to some having a slight advantage, but I don't see it personally after 7 or 10 years off AAS.


----------



## vlb

double post


----------



## ausmaz

Dont fall for it steveo..... its a trap! Something to do with double bodyweight benc.......


----------



## The-Real-Deal

ausmaz said:


> Dont fall for it steveo..... its a trap! Something to do with double bodyweight benc.......


Yeah I know lol... I'm 8 st 2 now from my 2 week dry cut......its going really well...

View attachment 173894


----------



## The-Real-Deal

TommyBananas said:


> just wanted to know


Your up to no good tommy, I just know it...


----------



## The-Real-Deal

TommyBananas said:


> just wanted to know


Your up to no good tommy, I just know it...


----------



## H_JM_S

Goranchero said:


> I cannot make up my mind between Simeon Panda and Lazar Angelov.


Serious? Simoeon Panda is a heavy as arnie and also leaner.


----------



## zyphy

H_JM_S said:


> Serious? Simoeon Panda is a heavy as arnie and also leaner.


sarcasm


----------



## Goranchero

H_JM_S said:


> Serious? Simoeon Panda is a heavy as arnie and also leaner.


Does it matter? He does not even have a sex tape.

And on a more serious note, neither is actually my target phisique. Good looking person of my height, Tom Hopper, the actor, not the gangbanging failed soccer player.


----------



## seandog69

Goranchero said:


> Does it matter? He does not even have a sex tape.
> 
> And on a more serious note, neither is actually my target phisique. Good looking person of my height, Tom Hopper, the actor, not the gangbanging failed soccer player.


set your sights a bit lower, maybe aim for dennis hopper first :lol:


----------



## Goranchero

seandog69 said:


> set your sights a bit lower, maybe aim for dennis hopper first :lol:


Passed away unfortunately. Would a grass hopper be too low?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

TommyBananas said:


> Was just genuinely interested in your bodyweight x bench


My body weight is slowly coming down while my bench is going up. I'm aiming for 140kg 3 sets of 8 (no spotter) @ around 16 stone. I'm not trying to break any records. I think this is a good weight n size for a natty in half decent shape. I know there will be loads who disagree but I'm happy with my progress so far, much like you are with yours going by your posts. :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

TommyBananas said:


> Your bench is great, we both know that. As I said, I was just curious, lol.


I wouldn't go that far lol

Your pushing some good weight. I genuinely hope you hit your target, It would be great to see one of the members of the forum achieve something special. best of luck mate.

:thumb:

Still a lil cnut though LOL :innocent: :beer:

Is the site running really slow? !


----------



## Peace frog

TommyBananas said:


> I will get it :--) just a matter of time, providing I stay injury free. I'll dedicate it to you :--)
> 
> and site is fine for me mate


What is your goal?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

TommyBananas said:


> I will get it :--) just a matter of time, providing I stay injury free. I'll dedicate it to you :--)
> 
> and site is fine for me mate


 Wow thanks Tommy lol....

Its taking for ever for pages to load, only on this site though...!

Ive just been trawling through you tube and everything is normal. Ah well.....


----------



## Peace frog

TommyBananas said:


> 195kg @ 81kg bw


That's some press,hope u get it


----------



## o Hades o

Probably is a new thread on it's own but all the lads in MuscleMania (Simeon etc.), how does that federation even have any credibility and what are the proposed methods of checking for natty?


----------



## Peace frog

TommyBananas said:


> 35kg to go, one more blast and plenty of food after this cut and I'll be close. My bench increases like other peoples squat/DL  lol but my squat and DL is like other peoples bench lol.


Is it just bench your interested in or power lifting as a whole? Been watching some power lifting on you tube crazy weights


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

TommyBananas said:


> 195kg @ 81kg bw


That's sick as fuk! I think Owen H holds the current british record at 200kg at that bodyweight, but if you can beat that you'd hold the british powerlifting record.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

TommyBananas said:


> GPC record is 190, but either way 200 is beatable too


Is drug use allowed in this sport where breaking records are concerned?


----------



## syms1969

See this all the time Guys showing off a small portion of their body, their eyes only seem to work from the waist up, why aren't his legs on show, that physique is easily achievable but s body which is balanced good strong legs, gluteus maxi and legs you can judge a physique by the calves as his legs are wearing a bhurkha I can only assume he's been training for an acting role of a disabled athlete who's lost the use of his legs


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

syms1969 said:


> See this all the time Guys showing off a small portion of their body, their eyes only seem to work from the waist up, why aren't his legs on show, that physique is easily achievable but s body which is balanced good strong legs, gluteus maxi and legs you can judge a physique by the calves as his legs are wearing a bhurkha I can only assume he's been training for an acting role of a disabled athlete who's lost the use of his legs


Strong trolling

Lol at 'easily achievable'

And just because I didn't post legs doesn't mean he doesn't have decent ones


----------



## Dark sim

o Hades o said:


> Probably is a new thread on it's own but all the lads in MuscleMania (Simeon etc.), how does that federation even have any credibility and what are the proposed methods of checking for natty?


Cos they say so, that is the only test musclemania carry out.

"Are you drug free?"

"Yes"

"Simeon, you have passed"


----------



## o Hades o

Dark sim said:


> Cos they say so, that is the only test musclemania carry out.
> 
> "Are you drug free?"
> 
> "Yes"
> 
> "Simeon, you have passed"


Haha, that'll keep the sponsors happy!

****es me off that people are naive enough to go along with it all. Given up the arguments now.


----------

